# Gettin closer



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry I just had to post this because of how much I despise weather over 60 degrees I've had the itch for cold snow and ice fishing and its only about 150 days away I can't wait... I even dreamed I was ice fishing the river last night and pulled out three big keepers.. bring on the hardwater

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't wait for hard water either. I was always cold until I started ice fishing now the cold doesn't bother me at all. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I keep tossing ice cubes into the lake to cool it down a little, in this 90 degree heat the cube barely makes it to the water before it melts.


----------



## bucktownboy (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm right there with you . I hating this heat now but as it warms up Lake Michigan = more inches of snow . I know a lot of snow isnt a good thing but when you three sleds ......


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

I was just thinking at work today in the 115 degree shop what kind of gear I need and If I need a new shanty or not I can't wait for the ice and the more snow the better my z71 has four wheel drive!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Andydeerslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

Shame on all of you! Lol!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I see my first trip scheduled over New Year's Eve weekend...if Hubbard's ready, I'll do that otherwise it will be Fletchers. I'm also determined to make a solid run at Fletcher's and Smeltville!


----------



## wilber (Dec 18, 2009)

Got_2_fish said:


> I was just thinking at work today in the 115 degree shop



Same here was hell working in the sun today. :sad:

i'm with you guys can't wait for first ice, was out on middle straits Dec 19th last year hoping for good cold snap early December. :coolgleam



wilber


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

I just hooked up the charger on one of the x-67's batteries. The m68 will have to wait till tomorrow.
I used my 36 volt bosch drill to remove some lag bolts on a screened house today. Pretended I was auguring a hole and told the guy I was helping what that drill was really for.
I bought a 7 inch lazer auger last weekend at a flea market for $10. It was marked with a mora sticker ,but had lazer blades. The old timer who sold it to me said it was too hard to turn anymore. I'm sure the bosch will turn it just fine.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

I installed a JVC am/fm cassette player, 2 6x9's in my shack, and cedar windowsills last month, now im getting ready to put in ceramic tile counter top.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Lets see right now it is salmon season, then goose season,then small game season which runs neck and neck with steelhead season and bow season, then deer season, then if I am lucky a little more steelhead season.Oh, yeah then ice season.


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

Got_2_fish said:


> Sorry I just had to post this because of how much I despise weather over 60 degrees I've had the itch for cold snow and ice fishing and its only about 150 days away I can't wait... I even dreamed I was ice fishing the river last night and pulled out three big keepers.. bring on the hardwater
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


 
After reading all these posts......i had to go back and watch some in-fisherman ice fishing , i have recorded ...lol


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Sep 18, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing this week with the change in weather fall is coming that's when I love get the gills, then bow hunting,then gun,then its time to drill holes..................


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It is supposed to be in the 40's in the UP. Better go check my gear.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Last wed. morning it was in the low 40's when I woke up in the UP..... Frost on the windows and everything...... But we still have all the fall season fun to get through before winter arrives. Lets not rush things


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

brookies101 said:


> Lets not rush things


 
I'm with ya but the other day i pictured my portable shanty on a floating swimming platform.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Guys I tested the ice this morning....I had a bucket of tip ups and ice rods in one hand an auger in the other. I was neck deep in the water before I realized that the ice was not safe yet.:lol::lol::lol: So I went back home and realized that we are at least 10 Lions games away from any ice fishing, So sit back relax watch some Lions and wait it out.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Send some that cold weather down here to Fort Stewart! Its been in the 100's everyday for about a month..Its weird talking to people about bass fishing in the winter and these animals they call hogs..might have to try it out!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

FredBearYooper said:


> Send some that cold weather down here to Fort Stewart! Its been in the 100's everyday for about a month..Its weird talking to people about bass fishing in the winter and these animals they call hogs..might have to try it out!


 Hey I hope that our uncle is treating you well. Caught 2 salmon last night 12 and 17 lbs. Going back out on the big lake tonight. Nothing like salmon fishing. Get used to the heat my sister in law says it is much worse in Iraq. She just completed her 5th tour. She is at Benny when not in Iraq. Thanks for serving our country and you can fish with me anytime. Meanwhile take up that boar hunting....mighty tastey.


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

You people are SICK SICK SICK warm weather and good fishing and you want ice and cold weather.:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

ausable riverboat said:


> You people are SICK SICK SICK warm weather and good fishing and you want ice and cold weather.:sad::sad::sad:


 I just cannot imagine not going out on the ice (no shanty) in 5 degree weather, drilling through two feet of ice (hand auger) and setting tip ups for 10 pound plus steelhead. Forgot to mention the fun of getting back to my fishing spots...that is why I drive a JEEP LIBERTY 4X4. THe Jeep goes places that others don't


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

Robert you left me speachless!!!!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

You know waking up at 0400 to go fishing is much better than waking up at 0400 for PT...lol...Going to try my hardest to get up there this winter


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Got_2_fish said:


> Sorry I just had to post this because of how much I despise weather over 60 degrees I've had the itch for cold snow and ice fishing and its only about 150 days away I can't wait... I even dreamed I was ice fishing the river last night and pulled out three big keepers.. bring on the hardwater
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Not sure that I _*despise* _the warm weather, but I'm definatley getting anxious for the ice. This weather seems to be taunting us ice guys. Upper 90's to mid 50's in short order  kinda makes me twitchy! Early first ice????


----------

